

Plumbers, Guilds and Coffee - oyving
http://www.darkgreyindustries.com/wordpress/?p=122

======
timinman
Loved it. Great point.

I especially liked this: “Stop calling me that”, I said. “I’m not your uncle,
It’s just an economical narrative technique I employed, so that everyone would
make the assumption that I know you really well.”

------
kilian
In the Netherlands we have a "Guild" of front-end developers:
<http://fronteers.nl> We set this up for recognition of the trade, and
honestly, it's helped. Not everything is a ploy.

That being said, excellent narrative.

